# My buddy and me...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I took these when were playing cards out in the backyard. I put that stuffed dog on him and Aspen did not move for a half hour! Sorry if the pics are a little blurry, I've been shaky all day today.



























What he did to his buddy after he got up.



































He's always so happy and smiling all the time.










:happy:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aspen is seriously one handsome fella. Wish him and Shiloh could meet someday!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That's so cute! You know I just adore Aspen. What a tolerant boy, he is! I love the close up shot of his sweet little face.

How come your're all shaky, Miss?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> How come your're all shaky, Miss?


I don't know. I woke up really hyper and jumpy. It's going away I think...


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How cute! That's one patient dog....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pictures, they are great!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It's always great to come on and get to see a pic of Aspen. What a handsome boy! So cute with his puppy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

To cute. He likes cuddling with his puppy.


----------

